# Poconos will get some action!



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Noaa reporting 70% chance snow and sleet for late Tuesday night into early Wednesday am.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

weather channel says 40's for those days.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Go to noaa.gov and type in 18372,18344,18360 and you will see for yourself


----------

